
Time Travel Debugging Is Now Available in WinDbg Preview - hitr
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/windbg/2017/09/25/time-travel-debugging-in-windbg-preview/
======
hitr
Was with Microsoft for 6 years and ever since I left Microsoft,this is
something I felt missed.This tool was available inside Microsoft was for long
time ,used for very hard to track bugs or issues in almost any technology
Microsoft produces.I have used time travel debugging to debug asp.Net issues a
lot.Having it publicly available is simply awesome. Some things you can do 1\.
Record trace from any machine where the issue is happening. 2\. Now take this
trace to your machine where symbols and source code is aligned and start
debugging 3\. While debugging you can debug back and forth easily and get
stacktrace,get local variables,parameters etc. 4.You can put break point if a
particular variable is read/write. 5.Use all the windbg extension commands
like sos,psscor etc.

It does produce large trace files while recording so running it for long time
was not advisable. However it had a circular trace feature where you can keep
it running with a buffer size if the issue is intermittent. Also debugging
requires bit of Assembly level knowledge

